# foreclosed homes



## soapybum (Dec 16, 2011)

www.freeforeclosuredatabase.com

Pretty good site for finding nice squat options.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 16, 2011)

http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/topics/homes_for_sale


----------

